# 7 Wünsche für 2018



## TLaw555 (5. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *7 Wünsche für 2018* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *7 Wünsche für 2018*


----------



## Phone (6. Januar 2018)

Ich fand "Predators" echt nicht schlecht...Die Story vom neuen Teil hört sich echt wieder nach nix an.
Es wird auch kaum was an das Original ran kommen. 
Aber das ist bei vielen Action Filmen so.
Das liegt einfach an der Machart, der Witz und die Effekte.
Heute wird jede Explosion im Computer gemacht und teilweise sogar Hubschrauber anmeiert, (Expendables) was das Gesamtbild äußerst billig erscheinen lässt.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Januar 2018)

> Ursprung der Partnerschaft/Freundschaft mit dem Wookie Chewbaka, die genauen Umstände über die Inbesitznahme des Falken und somit auch die Bekanntschaft mit Lando Calrissian sowie letztendlich die genauen Umstände, wie Han Solo bei dem widerlichen Hutten Chaba eigentlich in die Kreide gekommen ist.



Der Wookie schreibt sich Chewbacca und der Hutte Jabba 

zu JW2:
Was aus Isla Sorna nach dem 3. Teil der Reihe wurde/passierte, bzw. mit den Dinosauriern dort, wird hoffentlich noch Erwähnung finden, zumal ja Ian Malcom wieder am Start sein wird, der ja in Lost World auf der anderen Insel, die auch als Anlage B bekannt ist, zugegen  war damals. Wäre cool wenn neben Ian noch ein paar Cameos aus den alten Filmen vorkämen, wie Grant, Sadler oder die (inzwischen erwachsenen) Kinder. Ich hoffe aber das es nicht wieder einen Hybriden (zumindest in einer großen Rolle) gibt, wie im Vorgänger diesen Indominus (allerdings gibts einen LEGO-Set Spoiler von einem "großen, schwarzen Raptor" was wohl dieser Indoraptor sein dürfte (auch wenn er wömöglich anders heißen wird) aus diversen Gerüchten. Mir würde es besser gefallen, wenn Hybriden keine Rolle mehr spielen, sondern wieder die reinen (Dino)Saurier wie der im Trailer gezeigte Baryonyx und Carnotaurus. Gerne auch nochmal den Ceratosaurus der in JP3 nur 2 Sekunden zu sehen war. Ich mag die großen Raubsaurier, aber es gibt ja schon einige (der T-Rex ist ja natürlich auch wieder am Start, dazu die Raptoren) weswegen ich nicht mit dem Allosaurus rechne. Spinosaurus hatte in JP3 seinen großen Auftritt, den brauch ich nicht nochmal, ähnliches gilt für den Mosasaurus, dann lieber paar Ichtiosaurier oder einen Elasmosaurus. Ähnlich sieht es bei den Flugsauriern aus, die in JP3 und JW1 ihre Auftritte hatten, da würden mir ein paar im Hintergrund reichen


----------



## Frullo (6. Januar 2018)

Von den genannten Filmen wird mich lediglich der Star Wars-Teil ins Kino locken - allerdings sind meine Erwartungen hierbei äusserst tief angesiedelt...

Ready Player One werde ich mir auf jeden Fall im Kino ansehen: Zum einen wegen der Thematik, zum anderen weil ganz fett Spielberg draufsteht. Die Unglaublichen 2, weil... halt eben der erste schon irre unterhaltsam war und ich daher auch dem 2. Teil eine Chance gebe. Deadpool, aus ähnlichen Gründen wie die Unglaublichen 2. 

Allerdings der einzige dieser Filme der wirklich ein "must see"-Prädikat erhält ist "Ready Player One".


----------



## TheSinner (7. Januar 2018)

Mein größter Wunsch: ein paar mehr erfolgreiche Filme die kein Teil eines Franchises sind / keine Adaptionen sind / kein Sequel sind. Von den Top 25 waren es jüngst... genau 1 Film.

Außerdem:

"Chewbaka". Echt? Echt jetzt? Der heißt nach wie vor Chewbacca, bitteschön. Das tat weh.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Mein größter Wunsch: ein paar mehr erfolgreiche Filme die kein Teil eines Franchises sind / keine Adaptionen sind / kein Sequel sind. Von den Top 25 waren es jüngst... genau 1 Film.
> 
> Außerdem:
> 
> "Chewbaka". Echt? Echt jetzt? Der heißt nach wie vor Chewbacca, bitteschön. Das tat weh.


Waren denn nicht auch früher schon sehr viele Filme Adaptionen? 
Liegt das nicht in "der Natur" des Films?


----------

